

Show HN/Ask HN: Omnifocus killer for windows – feedback - eibrahim

Hey guys, I am building version 2 of taskorami and want to crowd fund it because I quit my job and want to focus on it.  Here is the link to the campaign: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;taskorami.crowdtilt.com&#x2F;taskorami-2-0<p>Questions:
- what do you think of the campaign page? 
- was using crowdtilt a good choice over kickstarter?  They don&#x27;t take any commission.
- any other feedback?<p>Thanks.<p>PS: I am running AB Tests so the content you see might be different - but not TOO different.<p>PPS: My goal is to build a GTD killer app for windows (eventually add web and mobile).
======
pedalpete
I don't think this is the right way to go. Looking at your page, you don't
really explain why you need the money in a way that makes sense to most users.

You want to make the app available on Windows7, on the web, and on mobile
devices. Ok, that's good, but why should I have to support you in order for
you to do that? You unfortunately, likely don't have Windows 8 users who want
the app on another platform, and you aren't popular on mobile or web to the
point where people are asking for your app to be on other platforms.

To me, crowdfunding is for people who need money to buy materials, and
production. But as developers, we don't need anybody but ourselves. So we have
to find our own business models.

I'm not saying it won't work, but I'm doubtful.

~~~
eibrahim
thanks for that feedback. I am doubtful that it would work as well but I have
seen many successful software projects that were crowdfunded that I have a
glimmer of hope.

I need the money because I don't want to do contract work to pay my bill and
want to focus on this 100% of my time. Plus, I look at this campaign as a
"pre-sales" page. Everyone will get a copy at a discount but more importantly
if I get enough people to pay that is a good indication (validation) that
there is a need for an awesome GTD app on windows.

